# Bought a tractor and can not find anyting about it



## Rickf (Sep 14, 2011)

Bought a Craftsman lawn tractor but I can't seem to get any information about it. It has an 18 hp Kohler and 6 speed transmission, 3 speed high range and three speed low range. I never saw a high and low range on a lawn tractor. The model number is 917-251480. Thanks for any info.

Rick


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 2 GT craftsmans with the '6 speeds' - ones an 86 GTII - the other is a mid 90's GT6000 - both have the same trans and 5 bolt 12" rear tires. My old 69 wheelhorse raider 10 also has the high low type trans.

The 6 speed transmissions use 10w30 motor oil, due to the multiple gears and tight tolerances- before i found out, i dumped lucas oil in mine and so far havent had any issues.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Rickf! Your tractor is an '80s model,and is an excellent unit for lawn/garden work,and snow removal.The dual-range trans is a great unit,and I'm still looking for one,for my "FrankenWheels" project,due to the great torque,and road speeds available from that trans.The only major problem with them is the drive-belt.They will start eating belts,if the pulleys/guides aren't set right,or are worn.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I noticed that when i had my GTII apart- the belt is routed /twisted all different ways under there - i still have the belt that came with the tractor on it - it definitely is quick in 3 hi -:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Rick.. Here is a link that might help you as well..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917251480


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks a whole lot like my GT6000 -


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> That looks a whole lot like my GT6000 -



I would think it might actually be the same frame, and hood, etc..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 2 GT's have the exact same frames, sheetmetal, decks( used the GT6000 deck on my GTII) - the GT6000 had a different dash from all the gauges , different grille and a couple extra brackets for the electric deck lift.


----------

